# Clovis, NM



## debra86 (May 6, 2010)

Hello all, 
We just adopted a female GSD yesterday from a kill-shelter! The kill-shelter just posted up a new GSD dog TODAY and we would LOVE to adopt him but we do not have the space for two big dogs. Both GSD (the one we adopted and the male listed) were found near each other. The owner (whoever that is) lets them roam around on busy streets and does not care for them. =( The GSD female we adopted is PERFECT. She's calm, listens, intelligent, and great with my 8 month old son. It has only been a little over 24 hours with her but she's amazing. I am trying to find a home for the male GSD since I'm thinking his temperment is the same. The shelter gives the dogs 3-6 days to "live" and sometimes LESS if they run out of room in the cages. =( It's extremely sad and I just don't know what to do. I'm trying to talk my husband into adopting the male as well but I am not having any luck. I'm thinking they are brother/sister! 
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Cage #21 (30313): Petfinder

that is the link....


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

There are 2 GSD Rescues in New Mexico. One in Albuquerque qne one in Las Cruces. Did you get in touch with them?


----------



## debra86 (May 6, 2010)

Not yet. We decided to pick him up when he's available (the 10th) if nobody else has.. we will then foster him and contact the shelters or KEEP him. I went to visit him at the pound and he is absolutely amazing. He is extremely sweet and isn't shy at all!


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*wow !!!!!!!!! Beautiful !! Have 5, can't do more at this time, everyone, look at this gorgeous dog !!!! Congratulations on your new pup, and thanks for adopting !!!*


----------



## debra86 (May 6, 2010)

The male GSD was picked up.


----------

